# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Что значит так на английском?

## Pippynip

Так так так. Так так так? ТАК ТАК ТАК! 
Я люблю так! Что значит так?  ::

----------


## ThunderN

Я люблю так doesnt exist breda, try again. basically так meanz so, that way etc etc i too smoked to explain so sorry

----------


## Pippynip

"I love the word 'так'" is what I was getting at.

----------


## rusalka_s

i think it means "the same", "the following mean", "the equal"
sometimes it is expletive word. Sometimes it means "yes"
it has a lot of interpretations, depending on the context 
Я так люблю сладости! - i like sweets a lot...here "так" as strengthening. It describes how strong he or she likes sweets. 
Я бы сделал работу так же - here it means "the same"
А теперь напишите предложение вот так = "the following"
etc.

----------


## wizjer

It can be used like "well": _- Well-well-well, what do we have?
- Так-так-так, что мы имеем?_
It's a way for concentrate on your thoughts. 
You can also say "так-так?" when somebody is explaining something. It's a way to show interest.

----------


## E-learner

Так да не так -- similar to "yes and no", in a way. But they are used differently.

----------


## it-ogo

In Ukrainian "так" means "yes". In Russian it often has similar meaning with some additional nuances like "Yes, please continue."

----------


## E-learner

"Так, так, так - говорит пулеметчик  (well-well-well)
Так-так- так - говорит пулемет" (onomatopoeia)
(a song)

----------


## Lampada

так = таким образом = this way  _А я так всегда это делаю.  =  I always do it this way_.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "I love the word 'так'" is what I was getting at.

 In that case, *я люблю слово "так"* would make it a bit more clear.  
As people have said, it has various possible translations, but I'd say that *the most basic* meanings are "so; so much; thus; thusly."  
Also, note that it can serve as a counterpart (and answer) to как, which can be an interrogative meaning "how?" or a conjunction meaning "as; like". Sometimes так and как are paired in a sentence, and in such contexts, так signifies "the same way":  _Мария ответила на вопрос так же, как Борис_. ("Maria answered the question the same way that Boris did.")

----------

